# How much to feed growing pigs?



## TimG (May 13, 2009)

I am raising two piglets for meat. I have been trying to find out how much I should be feeding them and have come up with very little information.

I find many references to 800 lbs of feed per pig to slaughter weight, but I can't find what that might be per day at various stages. I don't imagine you feed a 8 week old piglet the same amount of food you feed a 5 month old.

The one rule of thumb that I have found is 1 lb per day per month of age. So, a 4 month old piglets should be fed 4 pounds of feed per day.

If someone could confirm that this is a good rule of thumb, or tell me I am under/over feeding, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Full feed them,getthem to market weigh fast.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

You really can't overfeed them. They'll stop when they're full. They don't eat themselves to death like other animals will. Just don't give them so much that it spoils before they can eat it all. If they were for breeding stock, that could be a little different, but for meat, just keep some in front of them at all times. I experimented this year with forcing them to eat a little more pasture by letting the feeder be empty for half a day or maybe a full day. I believe it affected their growth rate.


----------



## TimG (May 13, 2009)

If I feed them as much as they want, do I run the risk of them getting a (too) large layer of fat?


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Depends on the breed and what the feed is, but up until about 250 pounds, they're not putting on as much fat as they will after 250. By limiting their food, you're going to limit the growth rate, not so much regulate the leanness. 

Make sure the feed is quality and high enough in protein. If it's all they can eat doughnuts, they'll look like you and I would look with all you can eat doughnuts. With a quality feed, they'll grow and should be proportioned more or less correctly. 

That said, I've had some that grow much leaner than others, but the average pig will do just fine up to about 250 pounds on free feed.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I feed pigs steamed mash, so they get as much as they will clean up in one session. I don't want wet feed sitting around.

When they are little, they get fed 3 times a day and then twice a day when they get bigger.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Feed them as much as they will eat. If they're getting too fat then back off on the calories and increase the protein.


----------



## TimG (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I think my pigs will be pleased with the increased amount of food you all have recommended!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I free choice feed my livestock and house pets.


----------



## TimG (May 13, 2009)

My Labrador Retrievers would be HUGE if I let them eat as much as they want.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Dogs are an interesting comparison. Our livestock guardian herding dogs get all the food they want. They spend a lot of time hunting in the fields as well as getting to eat the deadstock yet they're never overweight. I think with pigs it may be that they've been bred over thousands of years specifically for this purpose of turning low grade food into high grade food that makes them get so big so fast. The dogs on the other hand, at least ours, have millions of years of evolution to be lean runners with strong hearts and huge lungs for hunting. Pigs on the other hand have weak lungs and hearts - I can run a pig to the ground quite quickly, they have no stamina.


----------



## TimG (May 13, 2009)

Dogs vary by breed, many are fine with free feeding.


----------

